# [CS:S] Server-Browser findet nur wenige Server



## NoOneElse (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir im Steam-Sale Counter Strike Source gekauft. Leider kann ich über den Server-Browser vom Steam-Clienten und dem vom CSS-Clienten nur ca. 10 - 20 Server finden. Auch wenn das Problem schon in diversen Foren besprochen wurden ist, habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden. 

Folgendes habe ich bereits probiert:

Die hl2.exe und CSS sind in der Windows-Firewall freigegeben 
keine aktive Filterung im Server-Browser 
CSS neuinstalliert 
den DHCP-Bereich und die IP des Routers geändert (nach diesem Workaround Workaround für Firewall/Steam Probleme) 

Leider alles ohne Erfolg. 

Ich glaube es liegt an meinen Router ("Speedport W724V"). Ich habe in einigen Foren gelesen, dass es Probleme mit versch. T-Home Routern gibt und man müsste CSS Ports direkt in der Router-Firewall freigegeben. Aber wäre das nicht eine Sicherheitslücke? Welche Ports müsste man dafür öffnen, auf verschiedenen Seiten wurden verschiede Ports genanntn:

Danke im Voraus 

Gruß


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Juni 2014)

Ja, das liegt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit daran, dass in deinem Router keinen entsprechenden forward für die Ports gibt, die Steam und speziell CSS benötigen. Ich hatte das auch mal mit einem alten Telekom Router. 
Das beste wäre, wenn dein Router einen dynamischen Port Foward hat, der die entsprechenden Ports, wenn benötigt, freigibt. Da dein Speedport W724V ja relativ neu ist, nehme ich an, dass du einfach sehr strikte Regeln im Router gesetzt hast. Schau mal ob du das dynamische Forwarding irgendwo einstellen kannst.
Wenn die Router das nicht hat, oder du da dennoch Probleme hast, musst du die Ports von Hand eintragen und freigeben. Das ist bei den Speedport geräten irgendwo im "Netzwerk" und "Netzwerkregeln" Untermenü versteckt. 

Natürlich ist es eine Sicherheitslücke, wenn du Ports dauerhaft freigibst. Hier ist vor allem die Frage wie weit du das akzeptieren kannst und möchtest für das Spiel.

Valve gibt für Steam folgende Ports an:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711

Für speziell CSS hab ich noch das gefunden:
CSSPorts to Forward for your Dedicated Server. - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## NoOneElse (29. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde mal das dynamische Port Forwarding probieren, hoffe dass es dann besser klappt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (29. Juni 2014)

Ok, ich hab das noch mal kurz gegoogelt für deinen Router. 
Der 724v unterstützt offensichtlich kein UPnP. Das ist die Funktion, die dir erlaubt Ports automatisch freizugeben. Es bleibt dir also nix anderes übrig, als eigene Regeln für die entsprechenden Ports von Hand anzulegen. Viele Spiele der gleichen Hersteller benutzen aber die gleichen Portbereiche. Das blöde ist halt, dass du das bei jedem Spiel wieder neu nachschlagen und vergleichen musst. Ich hatte das mit einem älteren Router auch mal. Geht schon, is halt etwas nervig.


----------



## NoOneElse (30. Juni 2014)

Trotzdem vielen Danke für deine Hilfe

Was ist eigentlich "_dynamic port forwarding_" ? Werden dabei die Ports nur dann freigeschaltet, wenn der Client eine Antwort erwartet oder wird die Antwort an einem Port an einem anderen Port weitergeleitet?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich verweise hier mal auf die Erklärung der Wikipedia, die meiner Meinung nach soweit gut verständlich ist:


> Ein Router, der beispielsweise mit einem privaten lokalen Netz und dem Internet  verbunden ist, wartet dabei an einem bestimmten Port auf Datenpakete.  Wenn Pakete an diesem Port eintreffen, werden sie an einen bestimmten  Computer und gegebenenfalls einen anderen Port im internen Netzwerk  weitergeleitet. Alle Datenpakete von diesem Computer und Port werden,  wenn sie zu einer eingehenden Verbindung gehören, per Network Address Translation (NAT) so verändert, dass es im externen Netz den Anschein hat, der Router würde die Pakete versenden.
> Durch Portweiterleitung wird es Rechnern innerhalb eines LAN – welche  von einem externen Netz nicht direkt erreichbar sind – somit möglich,  auch außerhalb dieses Netzes, insbesondere auch im Internet als Server zu fungieren, da diese somit über einen festgelegten Port (und mittels NAT) eindeutig ansprechbar gemacht werden.
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portweiterleitung



Damit das passiert musst du, wie im Quote ja auch angesprochen, festlegen welche Ports ansprechbar sind. Das machst du in dem du dem Router sagst, welche Ports oder Portbereiche hier zur Verfügung stehen sollen, ganz abhängig von der Anwendung, die mit dem Internet kommunizieren soll. Wenn das ganze jetzt dynamisch ist öffnet der Router den entsprechenden Port, wenn deine Software anfragt, und schließt diesen dann wieder, wenn nicht mehr gebraucht. Das Problem bei dir ist also nicht, dass keine Informationen von außen reinkommen würden, sondern, dass CSS die Server nicht abfragen kann, weil der entsprechende Port die Anfrage nicht durchlässt.


----------



## NoOneElse (1. Juli 2014)

Danke für deine umfangreiche Erklärung 

Also ist/sind "dynamic port forwarding" dynamische Ports (oder Portbereiche) in der Router-Firewall, die nur dann geöffnet werden, wenn vom Clienten (PC) aus eine Verbindung über diesen Port zum Server hergestellt werden soll.

Ich hab mich in den Routereinstellungen nochmal umgesehen und bin dabei auf den Eintrag *"Dynamische Portfreischaltungen"* gestoßen, von der Erklärung hört sich das so ähnlich an, ist halt nur nicht an einem Clienten gebunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meinst du?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Juli 2014)

Die Routersoftware erklärt dir ja im Grunde schon was das ist. Eine Software spricht einen bestimmten, von dir festgelegten Port an und daraufhin werden andere Ports oder Portbereiche die du davor festgelegt hast geöffnet (siehe Port Triggering im Wikipedia Artikel). Das bietet dir natürlich in gewisser Weise Sicherheit, da die Ports nur dann geöffnet werden wenn benötigt. Um eine Regeldefinition kommst du trotzdem nicht drum rum. 

Das bietet dir nur UPnP, was aber dein 724v nicht unterstützt. _Universal Plug and Play_ Konfiguriert dir deine Ports automatisch, aber eben zu lasten der Sicherheit. Sprich eine Schadsoftware auf deinem Rechner kann bei aktiviertem UPnP mit dem Internetkommunizieren, da der Router auf Anfrage die Ports öffnet. 

Um CSS ungestört spielen zu können musst du also die Regeln für die Ports definieren. Ob dynamisch oder nicht bleibt ganz dir überlassen.


----------



## NoOneElse (2. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde es mal mit der "_dynamischen Portfreischaltung_" probieren, mal sehen 

Die Frage ist nur, welchen Port man als *Trigger *nehmen sollte?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juli 2014)

NoOneElse schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde es mal mit der "_dynamischen Portfreischaltung_" probieren, mal sehen
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, welchen Port man als *Trigger *nehmen sollte?


Das ist natürlich die große Frage. Ich halte es für einfacher, wenn du eine normale Regeldefinition für CSS erstellst.
Bei meinem alten Router habe ich das folgendermaßen gemacht:
- Spiel installiert und geguckt wie es mit der NAT aussieht (zeigen einem manche Spiele an), bzw. wieviele Server ich finde.
- nach den Ports geguckt oder den Support angeschrieben. Die EA und Valve Leute waren da sehr fix und freundlich.
- Regel im Router erstellt und sie nach dem Spiel benannt. Wenn ich das Spiel dann nicht mehr spielen wollte, hab ich die Regel einfach gelöscht.


----------

